# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده؟

## دنیا99

سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم

----------


## DR.MAM

*سلام دوست عزیز...

هر اتفاقی که در گذشته واستون اتفاق افتاده رو کاملا فراموشش کنید و از فردا صبح،با یه اراده محکم و یه انگیزه قوی،بسم الله بگید و درس خوندن رو محکم شرو کنید...

ساعت مطالعتونو ببرید بالا و طبق یه برنامه حتما درس بخونین،حالا یا برنامه قلم چی یا گاج یا گزینه دو و ...

اینجوری که گفتم پیش برید،شک نکنید که موفق میشید...

در ضمن هر سوالی هم که داشتید،تو همین انجمن بپرسید تا دوستان جواب بدن...*

----------


## دنیا99

من قلم چی میرم برای این ازمون هیی نخوندم نمیدونم برم سرجسله یا نه.من1هفته تعطیلم بنظرتون میتونم درسای پیشیو که تاالان نخوندمو بخونم

----------


## Morteza76

واقعا تو سال کنکور روابط د ختر وپسر اشتباه محض البته توی ایران کلا اینطور رابطه ها خیلی ریسک داره

----------


## sabaaaiii79

ببین اینجا باید منطقی فک کنی   ببین چقد زمان داری  چقد و به چن تا درس مسلطی؟ 
اگه   بایه نگاه  منطقی  حس میکنی   اصلا   نمیشه توی این زمان اون همه حجمو جمع بندی کرد مخصوصا با  رتبه و دانشگاهی ک مد نظرته  و شرایط روحیت  ، پس  منطقی باش فعلا بچسب به مدرست !!! معدله مدرست رو بالا ببر  درسای مدرستو بخون   فقط مدرسه  استرسو از خودت دور کن
بعدش بایه برنامه ریزیه   اولویتی_حجمی_ زمانی    ازاول  استارت بزن 


Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## Morteza76

> سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
> ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
> یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
> پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم


ببین آبجی گلم اگه میخوای به جای برسی که قبلا نرسیدی باید کارایی رو بکنی که قبلا نکردی یعنی از همین الان استارت درس بزن ولی نه مثل یه آدم عادی چون تووقت سوزی کردی ولی بخدا از همین الان روزی بالای 12ساعت بخون هم جبران میکنی هم به هدفت میرسی فقط دیگه نباید بازم درجا بزنی وبگی از فردا

----------


## zista

_سلام حالتون خوبه?
گذشته ها گذشته دیگه هم هیش وقت بر نمی گرده...مهم حاله...
اولش همه اتفاقات گذشته رو بسپرید به خداو از خدا صبر بخواهینما بچه های انجمن هم واستون دعا میکنیم
بعدش خوب...هدف...مهم نیست چقد وقت الان هدر رفته...مهم الان یه برنامه ریزی درست ریختن هست..
برنامه ای که خودتون بیشتر از همه از وضعیت درسی تون مطلع هستین و بهتر می تونید بنویسید...
بعدش تقویت اراده...نباید یه دفعه بخواین تراز بالا کسب کنین..بلکه آروم آروم.._

----------


## amirdostaneh

> ببین آبجی گلم اگه میخوای به جای برسی که قبلا نرسیدی باید کارایی رو بکنی که قبلا نکردی یعنی از همین الان استارت درس بزن ولی نه مثل یه آدم عادی چون تووقت سوزی کردی ولی بخدا از همین الان روزی بالای 12ساعت بخون هم جبران میکنی هم به هدفت میرسی فقط دیگه نباید بازم درجا بزنی وبگی از فردا


madrese bere adam va 12 saat

----------


## elm10

> من قلم چی میرم برای این ازمون هیی نخوندم نمیدونم برم سرجسله یا نه.من1هفته تعطیلم بنظرتون میتونم درسای پیشیو که تاالان نخوندمو بخونم


درس های پیش ۱ که آره هفته بعد می تونی بخونی تو دی هم که میان ترم هست هم میشه خوند هم تستی هم تشریحی فقط یه برنامه منظم می خواد.
درس های پیش رو تا عید تموم کن حتی اگر دبیرستان تا اون موقع نرسید همه رو درس بده. از عید درس های پایه رو بخون و تست بزن البته از اینجاشو اگر یک مشاور برات برنامه بریزه بهتره چون کنکور سال های قبل رو هم اون موقع اگر آزمون بگیری خیلی عالی میشه.
در کل دیر نیست می تونی فقط روحیه رو درست کن خیلی ها همون سه ماه آخر خودشون رو می رسونند با این که سخته ولی اگر روحیه و اراده و برنامه منظم باشه میشه ترکوند.
به هزار و رتبه هم فکر نکن که روحیه ات بهم می ریزه فقط رو درصدهات تمرکز کن ایشالا بهتر میشه

----------


## amirdostaneh

> سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
> ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
> یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
> پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم



bebin alan behet migam  be hich onvan to pish danesh gahi rafigh bazi nakon hata ba ham kelasi hat  dobare migam hata ham kelasi ha

age az nazar gozashte halet kharabe age mitoni 50 toman begir boro pishe ye ravanshenas

na moshavero poshtiban

ravan shenas kheyli khobe hatman boro 

bad be nazaram to madrese dars hayi ke mohem nistan naro

mese din o zendegi adabiat zamin chon vaghan hich fayde nadare

age nemitoni az madrese biay boro ketab khone madrese

rozai ke madrese hasti faghat o faghat pish bekhon va roz haye tatil faghat paye

har 2 ya 3 hafte 2 roz moro bezar

in nazare mane wali be khodet bastegi dare

behtare ke vaght ro az dast nadi

babate inke migi az alan  mitonam tehran ghab sham ya na arash moghtada to hamin anjoman az bahman

shoro kard 80 mantaghe ghabol shod va shirf mikhone

pas kar nashod nadare

----------


## elm10

> درس های پیش ۱ که آره هفته بعد می تونی بخونی تو دی هم که میان ترم هست هم میشه خوند هم تستی هم تشریحی فقط یه برنامه منظم می خواد.
> درس های پیش رو تا عید تموم کن حتی اگر دبیرستان تا اون موقع نرسید همه رو درس بده. از عید درس های پایه رو بخون و تست بزن البته از اینجاشو اگر یک مشاور برات برنامه بریزه بهتره چون کنکور سال های قبل رو هم اون موقع اگر آزمون بگیری خیلی عالی میشه.
> در کل دیر نیست می تونی فقط روحیه رو درست کن خیلی ها همون سه ماه آخر خودشون رو می رسونند با این که سخته ولی اگر روحیه و اراده و برنامه منظم باشه میشه ترکوند.
> به هزار و رتبه هم فکر نکن که روحیه ات بهم می ریزه فقط رو درصدهات تمرکز کن ایشالا بهتر میشه


البته می تونی درس های پایه رو مطابق برنامه آزمون قلمچی تا عید دوره کنی

----------


## aCe

> سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
> ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
> یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
> پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم


سلام  میشه بپرسم اصلا برا چی روحیه نداری؟ چرا حالت خرابه ؟
ببین دنیا خانم توی همجای دنیا رابطه کشش بین دختر و پسر وجود داره این یه چیز غریزیه هرکی گفت من به جنس مخالفم هیچ حسی ندارم یا دروغ میگه یا  مشکل روحی داره اینو پیش هر روان شناسی بری تایید میکنه
پس اصلا هیچ حس پشیمونی و سرخوردگی یا ناامیدی نداشته باش چون کار اشتباهی نکردی این یه نیازه که باید برطرف بشه اینو میگم چون خودم قربانی همچین چیزی شدم 
نظر من رو بخوای امسال رو بیخیال روابط عاطفی شو این خشم و پریشونی رو روی کتابا خالی کن تا وقتی کسی شدی برا خودت اون طرف خائن حسرتت ـو بخوره  :Yahoo (79): 
امیدوارم کمکت کرده باشم سوال داشتی در خدمتم

----------


## دنیا99

من دیگه نمیتونم غایب شم چون غیبتام ببی دلیل بوده دیگه نمیتونم غایب شم چون درسام حذف میشه مدرسمون کتابخونه نداره مجبورم سرکلاسو برم تاالان از سرکلاسام فقط گریه رو فهمیدم میخوام شروع کنم ولی میترسم بخاطر وضعم ولش کنم از شروعش میترسم

----------


## دنیا99

روحیه ندارم چون جلوهمه تحقیرم کرد چون ابروم رف اعتماد بنفسم ازبین رفت به کل دنیام از بین رفت

----------


## amirdostaneh

> من دیگه نمیتونم غایب شم چون غیبتام ببی دلیل بوده دیگه نمیتونم غایب شم چون درسام حذف میشه مدرسمون کتابخونه نداره مجبورم سرکلاسو برم تاالان از سرکلاسام فقط گریه رو فهمیدم میخوام شروع کنم ولی میترسم بخاطر وضعم ولش کنم از شروعش میترسم


hamin farda vaght begir vase moshavere

be don shokhi migama

hatman boro

bish mosavher naria pishe ravan shenas

----------


## دنیا99

من تویه محیط کوچیک زندگی میکنم و مشاورایی که اینجان همه خانوادمو میشناسن روم نمیشه برم پیششون و از مشکلاتم بگم

----------


## Sh_1998

یه عالمه برات نوشتم پاک شد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## aCe

> روحیه ندارم چون جلوهمه تحقیرم کرد چون ابروم رف اعتماد بنفسم ازبین رفت به کل دنیام از بین رفت


منم تحقیر شدم طوری بود حتی میخواستم از کشور فرار کنم (پسرا از این فکرا میکنن دیگه) ولی پول نداشتم :Yahoo (4):  بجاش رفتم سراغ بازی های آنلاین کامپیوتری و خودمو خالی کردم اینجوری .... و راه اشتباهی بود 



> من تویه محیط کوچیک زندگی میکنم و مشاورایی که اینجان همه خانوادمو میشناسن روم نمیشه برم پیششون و از مشکلاتم بگم


به نظر من اگه میخوای مشاوره بری اول برو پیش یه روان شناس که کمکت کنه این مسائل رو فراموش کنی یا باهاش کنار بیای بعدش مشاور درسی ... دوتاشون رو با مشورت خانواده ات برو ... هم روان شناس هم مشاور درسی که مطمئن باشن 

من به عنوان یکی که این مسیر رو طی کرده اینا رو بهت میگم میدونم هیچکس بهت نمیگه چون کسی به منم نگفت ... بجاش بهم گفتن هیچ حقی نداری ... غرور داشته باش و حق ـتو بگیر حق دادنی نیست  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## BeHnAz76

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دنیا99


سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم


سلام عزیزم..اصلا نگو که یه مرده متحرکی!!فقط اینو میگم تو الان نشستی تو اتاقت زندگی وبرای خودت زهر کردی درحالی ک اون اقا داره کیف میکنه تو زندگیش..
به این فک نکن ک اون ادم تحقیرت کرده یا اعتمادبه نفست پایین اومده به این فک کن که اگ درس بخونی و یه موقعیتی پیدا کنی میتونی سطح زندگیتو ببری بالا و بهترین ها برات پیش میاد...چندسال دیگ ب حال این روزات میخندی بعدمیگی چرا درس نخوندم؟؟درمورد درس هم بقیه بچه ها عالی نظردادن
*

----------


## Sh_1998

ببین خیلیا هستن وضعیتشون مثل توعه خیلیا هستن هنوز شروع نکردن منم مثل تو پیش دانشگاهیم منم تابستونمو از دست دادم منم تا دیروز هیچی نخونده بودم خیلی نا امید بودم فکر میکردم دیگه نمیشه غیر ممکنه منم مامان بابام خیلی ازم انتظار دارن فکر میکنن از تابستون دارم میخونم اما نمیدونن اوضاع من چطوره خود من دیروز یه پست گذاشتم در همین مورد که دیگه نمیشه و چیکار کنم و ...اما باور کن دیروز با خوندن حرفای پارسال اقای افشین مقتدا کلا نظرم عوض شد روحیم ازین رو به اون رو شد ببین عزیزم چنتا از بچه های مدرسه ی ما که پارسال پیش دانشگاهی بودن 3 سال محکم خوندن شبو روز خوندن  اما میدونی چی شد؟؟الان پشت کنکورن

----------


## Egotist

تو این 2-3 سالی ک اینجا میام ، بالای 60-70تا تایپیک مشابه این دیدم: دی

اکثرا هم بعد از 2 ماه همینجا دوباره عاشق شدن 

و حتی مورد داشتیم بچه دار هم شدن و تایپیک های بعدی شون مشکلاتشون از بچه داریه: دی

ول کنین تورو قران-_-
جمع کنین این موج منفی

بعله الان شما استارت بزنین میشه . بعله شدنیه . ولی بخون مثل ادم باز عاشق نشی:d

----------


## Sh_1998

اما یه سری ادم مثل اقای فاضلی اقای سامان تارم اقای افشین مقتدا فقط چند ماه اخر خوندن اما الان دانشجوی پزشکی هستن البته اقای مقدا ریاضی بود درکل میخوام بگم  که به زیاد خوندن نیست میدونی چرا اینا موفق شدن؟چون به خودشون ایمان داشتن چون مطمئن بودن میتونن اما همون دوستای من هر روز میگفتن نمیشه ما قبول نمیشیم اخرشم نشدن

----------


## BeHnAz76

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shiva.tr


اما یه سری ادم مثل اقای فاضلی اقای سامان تارم اقای افشین مقتدا فقط چند ماه اخر خوندن اما الان دانشجوی پزشکی هستن البته اقای مقدا ریاضی بود درکل میخوام بگم  که به زیاد خوندن نیست میدونی چرا اینا موفق شدن؟چون به خودشون ایمان داشتن چون مطمئن بودن میتونن اما همون دوستای من هر روز میگفتن نمیشه ما قبول نمیشیم اخرشم نشدن



ایووووول*

----------


## Sh_1998

ببین دوست عزیزم بنظر من باید خداروشکر کنی که  الان ایشونو شناختی با خودت فک کن مثلا این اتفاق اردیبهشت یا شهریور ماه اتفاق میفتاد اونوخت تو میموندی و یه دنیا پشیمونی الان اصلا دیر نیست اگه واقعا تلاش کنی میشه حتی از صفر اقای تارم واقای مقتدا هم از صفر شروع کردن تازه خیلی دیرتر از الان اما باید قول بدی افکار منفیو از خودت دور کنی حتی یه ثانیه هم به این فک نکنی که اگه نشد چی چون همین فکرا مطمئن باش نمیذاره به اون چیزی که میخای برسی

----------


## Sh_1998

به خودت ایمان بیار با خودت بگو من میتونم بگو باید بتونم اما الکی نگو از ته ته دلت اینو بگو و یه ثانیه ام بهش شک نکن مطمئن باش میشه..ببخشید طولانی شد امیدوارم موفق باشی عزیزم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

شما اگه تحقیر شدین اگه الان احساس پوچی می کنید و ...
باید کاری کنید که اون فرد که شما رو به هر دلیلی رها کرده احساس پشيموني بکنه و حسرت شما رو بخوره. و هر حسی شبیه خشم نفرت و حسادت و... دارید رو جمع کنید و در جهت رسیدن به هدفتون استفاده کنيد.
تلاشتون رو بکنید نمی تونم بگم که رسیدن به پزشکی شهید بهشتی از الان غیرممکنه اما واسه رسیدن بهش اصلا نباید سست باشيد حتی یه ثانیه رو هدر بدید و واقعا تلاش خیلی زیادی رو می طلبه 

Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk

----------


## Sh_1998

> ببین دوست عزیزم بنظر من باید خداروشکر کنی که  الان ایشونو شناختی با خودت فک کن مثلا این اتفاق اردیبهشت یا شهریور ماه اتفاق میفتاد اونوخت تو میموندی و یه دنیا پشیمونی الان اصلا دیر نیست اگه واقعا تلاش کنی میشه حتی از صفر اقای تارم واقای مقتدا هم از صفر شروع کردن تازه خیلی دیرتر از الان اما باید قول بدی افکار منفیو از خودت دور کنی حتی یه ثانیه هم به این فک نکنی که اگه نشد چی چون همین فکرا مطمئن باش نمیذاره به اون چیزی که میخای برسی


 منظورم خرداد بود :Yahoo (77):  ببخشید حساب ماه ها از دستم در رفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## دنیا99

خیر خیلی تو برنامه ریزی مشکل دارم ندارم

----------


## دنیا99

مرسی از کمکای همه ی خواهرو بردای عزیزم...الان حالم خوبه ولی یه دفه ای که کسیو میبینم که یاد گذشتم منو میندازه ازدنیا ناامید میشم و کلا درسو زندگیو برام بی معنی میکنه ولی خب باید کنار بیام...من دوس ندارم عاشق شم دوباره ولی ناراحتیه الان من بخاطر ابروو حقارتایی که کشیدم بخاطر شرمندگیم از خانوادمه کاش زودتر خوب شم میخوام به هدفم برسم

----------


## Kurosh2576

رفیق این دنیا هرکی رو که ضعیف باشه و تسلیم بشه رو بی برو برگشت زیر پا له میکنه.من شرایط شمارو داشتم دختری ک عاشقش بودم رهام کرد بعد از 2 سال اما گفتم زندگی میسازم ک همش حسرت داشتنمو بخوره.زندگیتو بساز بزار یه روز ک خانوم دکتر شدی حسرت داشتنتو بخوره.بخیال همه چی قابل جبرانه با توکل به خدا شروع کن زندگیتو بساز اونجوری ک دوس داری و اینده وقتی ازدواج کردی شک نکن حسرتت رو میخوره.گذشته رو فراموش کن و به این جمله ایمان داشته باش:اینده ای خواهم. ساخت ک گذشته ام جلویش زانو بزند.

----------


## Sh_1998

> دوستان عزیز هر کسی برنامه ریزی درسی خواست اطلاع بده


دوست عزیز بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم کلا این برنامه رو بندازین دور منم مثل شما گول خوردم اما خوشبختانه زود متوجه شدم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Sh_1998

اصلا عامل اینکه من تا الان درس نخوندم  میتونم بگم 80 درصد همین برنامه و موسسه بوده ...لعنت بهش

----------


## Navid70

> سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
> ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
> یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
> پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم


از نظر روحی کاری نمیتونی کنی یه درده که فقط زمان کمرنگش میکنه این اتفاق  واسه همه پیش میاد چه امروز چه فردا چه ده ساله بعد خودتو سرزنش نکن.این  ناراحتیم به خاطر این تایم زیادی بوده که باهم بودین دلیلش عشق و دروغ و  تحقیر و این چیزا نیست.ببین اگه هر روز یادش بیافتی خاطراتتو مرور کنی ازش  یه اسطوره بسازی تا جایی که بتونه داغونت میکنه کاری که تا الان کرده و اگه  کاریش نکنی ممکنه امسال و سال بعدتم ازت بگیره.
تنها راهت همینه باید تا موقعی که توی رشته مورد نظرت قبول نشدی کامل قید این چیزا رو یزنی پس یاد بگیر که مقاوم باشی و یه جایگزین براش پیدا کنی و سرتو باهاش گرم کنی تا فراموشش کنی این جایگزینم میتونه مادر پدر دوست همکلاسی یا  مشاورت یا حتی بچه های انجمن باشه
هروقتم یادش افتادی سرتو بگیر بالا یادت بیاد چه عوضی بوده و تا الان چه ضربه هایی بهت زده به جای اینکه ناراحتیاتو گریه کنی جمعشون کن و ازشون کینه بساز
از هرچیزیم که باعث میشه یاد اون بیافتی دوری کن میخواد یه عکس باشه یه یادگاری یا هرچی
ببین میدونم الان میگی حال منو درک نمیکنه ولی باور کن باور کن چیزایی که گفتم عین حقیقته و خودم ساختم و تجربه کردم 
امیدوارم موفق باشی ولی جدا سعی کن خودتو طوری بسازی که اماده تنهایی و فشار درس و رسیدن به رشتت باشی.یاحق

----------


## gonahkar

همه عاشق پزشکین ! همه بچه ها پول میخان کار میخان و اینده میخان . متاسفانه اکثرا این اینده رو توی پزشکی میبیینن !!!!

من خیلی خوشحالم ک شما یه تاپیک زدی و همه بهت کمک میکنن

و خیلی خوبه ک انقد از بجه ها دنبال پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیو هستن!!
اما باید یکم هم منطقی فکر کرد و تصمیم گرفت.
*
اگه واقعا میخای پزشکی بیاری (یه رتبه زیره 2000) باید جدی جدی بخونی و تایم مطالعت بالای 12 ساعته مفید باشه از همین امروز تا شبه کنکور !!! 
*

----------


## hamedsarabi77

بسوزه پدر این عشق  و عاشقی ک باعث شد من پارسال تر بزنم تو درس و کنکور
ب قول عبدولی ..... تو عشق و عاشقی و هرچی ک هست

----------


## علی..

ببخشیداینومیگم همه میان میگن پدرعشق بسوزه،انسان باحسش عاشق میشه همه عاشق میشن،عشق تجربه رومیبره بالا،بدی مااینه که اگه عاشق بشیم همه تقصیراتومیدیم طرف مقابل خودمون هم جاهاییش مقصربودیم،اول عاشق شدیدخیلی هاگفتن نشوولی چون لذت بخش برات بودعاشق شدی وادامش دادی،عشق اولش آدمونابودمیکنه اماتوش اگه باهوش باشی چه برسی چه نرسی تجربست،بابابه خداباتاپیک زدن این چیزاحل نمیشه خودتون بایدبشینیدمشکلاتتونوروکاغ  ذبنویسیدوحلش کنیدماازراه های دوربایه متن نمیتونیم حال شماروکامل خوب کنیم فقط شایدچندساعت تاثیرگذارباشه نه بیشتر،عاشق شدیدنرسیداماتجربیاتی به دست آوردیدازش استفاده کنید،فکرنکنیدنفسم ازجای گرم بلندمیشه........چون درباره زندگی من چیزی نمیدونیدمنم نمیدونم زیاددرباره زندگیتون،اگردرک کنیدکه بعضی چیزاازتون گرفته شده ولی چیزای بهتری درانتظارتدنه موفق میشیدتلاش کنید شماتواناییشوداریددرصورتی که فکرنکنید....

----------


## Dead.Mask

اقا یکی این لینک مصاحبه افشین مقتدا رو بده یعنی هر چی گشتم تو انجمن پیدا نکردم ممنون

----------


## Sh_1998

> اقا یکی این لینک مصاحبه افشین مقتدا رو بده یعنی هر چی گشتم تو انجمن پیدا نکردم ممنون


مصاحبه نداره برو تو قسمت هرکی تازه شروع کرده بیاد تو از صفحه ی یازده برو  جلو بخون حرفاشو البته پستای خودش پاک شده اما دوستان نقل قول کردن هست بهت قول میدم از صدتا مصاحبه بیشتر کمک میکنه و انگیزه میده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*
بصورت خیلی زشت و زننده ای یه اقای محترمی داره تبلغات میکنه 
اون اقا اگه هدفش درک کردن بود یکم با عمق بیشتری پست اول و شرایط   رو میخوند و سعی نمی کرد از اب گل الود ماهی بگیره
موسسه کنکور اسان است شاید برای کنکور قبل93 اونم صرفا بخاطر نبود هیچ رقیبی خوب باشه ولی الان اصلا...و الان با وجود رقیب ها بهتر مسلما جزو انتخاب های اخره


 @دنیا99@ بهتون چندتا توصیه دارم...اینکه الان که شرایطتون خوب نیست مراقب باشین با هر کس و ناکسی مشورت نکنین
یادتون باشه وقت هست برا موفقیت به شرط تلاش 
و بدونید برای برگشتن اعتماد بنفس/اراده و شرایط مساعد هیچ داروی نیست و باید تو مسیر پا بذارید و به نوعی اولین قدم رو بردارین
 در این صورت با گذر زمان همه چیز درست میشه*

----------


## Isabella

سلام عزیزم. اول از همه متاسفم که همچین اتفاقی افتاده، من تا حالا عاشق نشدم در حقیقت ولی توسط کسی که براش ارزش و احترام زیادی قائل بودم تحقیر شدم. و میدونم چه حسی داره. اولش سخته...اول هر کار جدیدی که بخوای انجام بدی سخته. اینکه بخوای فراموش کنی... و شروع کنی و دوباره خودت رو پیدا کنی. بذار بهت بگم که تو هیچوقت همون دختر قبلی نمیشی‌، اما این به این معنا نیست که تو دختر قوی تری نمیشی. تمام افرادی که دیدم از شخصیت های قبلیشون بهتر شدن. هر کسی که زخم میخوره قوی تر میشه.. برای همین کم کم ما نسبت به مشکلات گذشته زندگیمون بی تفاوت میشیم. هستن راه هایی که بهت کمک کنن، اول سعی کن از اون شخصی که دوستش داشتی متنفر بشی، ویژگیهای بدش رو روی کاغذ بنویس تا دوباره یادت بیاد اون هم یه انسانه. مثل تمام ماها...و هیچ انسانی بی نقص نیست. روحیه ات رو دوباره پیدا کن، آهنگ های شاد گوش بده، مدل موهات رو تغییر بده و هر چیزی... ( شاید مسخره به نظر بیان ولی روی دوستام جواب دادن  :Yahoo (4):  ) یادت باشه اگه از نظر یک نفر خوب نبودی، از نظر خیلی ها بهترینی. ماه اگه نباشه ستاره ها هستن که آسمون رو روشن کنن ^_^. دورت رو شلوغ کن... با دوستات بخند، با خانواده ات وقت بیشتری بگذرون و سعی کن از چیزایی که اون شخص رو برات یادآوری میکنن دور بشی، مثل آهنگ هایی که برای هم فرستادید، یا چیزهای دیگه. رویا پردازی کن... وقتی سر درسی نشستی فکر کن اون درس مال دانشگاهته. مثلا داری زیست میخونی...تجسم کن داری آناتومی بدن انسان رو میخونی. به کتابخونه یه سری بزن ... اونجا خیلی ها در حال درس خوندنن و شاید تو با دیدنشون بیشتر به درس خوندن ترغیب بشی. و در نهایت، اگه فکری توی ذهنت اومد فورا روی کاغذ بنویسش و بعد هم به خودت قول بده که بعد از نوشتن افکارت دوباره به درس خوندن برگردی و ذهنت رو متمرکز کنی. نمیدونم تونستم کمکی بهت بکنم یا نه... ولی حداقل سعی کردم  :Yahoo (4):  . برات آرزوی موفقیت میکنم خانوم دکتر، منتظر فصل های جدید و قشنگ زندگیت بمون. شاید الان توی سختی باشی ولی بهت قول میدم روزی میرسه که با لبخند به روزهای آفتابی زندگیت نگاه کنی... ^_^

----------


## ayl

> مرسی از کمکای همه ی خواهرو بردای عزیزم...الان حالم خوبه ولی یه دفه ای که کسیو میبینم که یاد گذشتم منو میندازه ازدنیا ناامید میشم و کلا درسو زندگیو برام بی معنی میکنه ولی خب باید کنار بیام...من دوس ندارم عاشق شم دوباره ولی ناراحتیه الان من بخاطر ابروو حقارتایی که کشیدم بخاطر شرمندگیم از خانوادمه کاش زودتر خوب شم میخوام به هدفم برسم


 تو منتظر این هستی که خوب شی بعد درس بخونی، ولی این اشتباست، تو شروع کن به درس خوندن مطمئن باش همه چی فراموش میکنی، برای منم خیلی دعا کن، مرسی

----------


## javadm992

> سلام به همه  نمیدونم این تا
> ییکم حذف میشه یانه ولی خواهشم اینه حذف نشه من واقعا کمک نیاز دارم من امسال پیش تجربی ام تاالان هیچی نخوندم من درگیر یه رابطه عاشقانه بودم که تازه فهمیدم فقط یه بازیچه بیشتر نبودم من2سال 
> یش بخاطر یه نفر ابروم رفت همه ی زندگیم رفت حالا فهمیدم زندگیمو بخاطر هیچ ازبین بردم بخاطر هیچ این همه تحقیرشدم بخاطرکسی که جلوچشام باکسی دیگه تصمیم به ازدواج داره...امسال کنکور دارم وضعم خرابه از نظر روحی شاید کسی درک نکنه وقتی یکی جلو بقیه تحقیرت میکنه اعتمادبنفستم ازبین میره ارادت نابود میشه من الان یه مرده ی متحرک بیشتر نیستم ازیه طرف خانوادم که تموم امیدشون به قبولیمه از یه طرف حاله خراب خودم که حتی درسای مدرسمم نمیتونم بخونم از یه طرف تموم ارزوهایی که برای خودم دارم من عاشق قبولی تو دانشگاه تهرانو بهشتیم عاشق 
> پزشکیم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم چجوری برگردم به وضع سابق چجوری مث ادم زندذگی کنم عذاب وجدانم ازیه طرف ارزوهام از یه طرف تموم زندگیم شده استرسو ناراحتی من چون افسرده شدمو همش تو اتاقمم همه فک میکنن دارم میخونم ولی خودم میدونم فقط گریه اس کسیو ندذارم کمک کنه نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم دوس دارم شروع کنم به خوندن تا جایی که میخوام باشم رشته ای که میخوام قبول شم از یه طرف اراده ندارم الان 1هفته مدرسه نرفتم هفته ی دیگه هم تعطیلم نمیدونم میتونم بااین وضعم حداقل درسای پیش رو بخونم بنظرتون دیر نشده شاید برای یه ادذم عاذدی بگین دیر نشده ولی شرایط من فرق داره ناامیدم اعتمادبنفس ندارم اراده ندارم حالت روحیم خرابه تابستون نخوندم از اول مهرم که تاالان نخوندم ولی دوس دارم شروع کنمو این زندگی عوض شه من بهانه های زیادی میاوردم که اگه کنکور قبول نشم کسی کاریم نداشته باشه ولی خانوادم تموم شرایطو برام جور میکنن که بخونم چه کلاس ه کتاب چه ازمونو...دیگه بهانه ای ندارم دیر شده برام یانه هدفم کوچیک نیس ولی خداروشکر که تونستم یه هدف پیدا کنم ولی حالم خرابه بازم کاب کار دارم قلم چی ثبت نام کردم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم چجوری ارادم برگرده اعتمادبنفسم برگرده 2روز دیگه ازمونمه نمیدونم چی بخونم برنامه ریزی صفره صفرم


سلام خوبی ..چه جالب.یاد فیلم کارا سودا افتادم.توصیه میکنم افراد مشابه ایشون فقط قسمت یک تا هشت رو ببینند.بقیش رو نه.بقیش میزنه به خط چرت و پرت ولی تو این 8 قسمت رسیدن از خواری به غرور رو خیلی خوب نشون داده...خیلی خوب

----------


## mina_77

وای عزیییییییییزم چقدر ناراحت شدم برات

بخدا همه ما ادما در مقابل احساسی که طرف مقابل نسبت به ما پیدا میکنه مسوولیم
پس کی میخایم اینو بفهمیم؟؟؟؟

چقدر از دوستامو همکلاسیامد و...و...و....دیدم که نمیدونن غصه ی درسای عقب موندشونو بخورن یا غصه ی یه آدم بی لیاقت رو

عزیز دللللم
خاهر عزییییزم
یک جوری درس بخون که اون بی لیاقت روز اعلام نتایج اسمتو از اخبار بشنوه
با خاک یکسانش کن آبجی

----------


## دنیا99

شاید به حرف گفتن خیلی چیزا اسون باشه ولی خب در واقعیت فقط زمان میخواد...حتی تا الان که چند ماه گذشته نتونستم به حالت عادیم برگردم ولی خب گریه هام کمتر شده هزار دفه خواستم شرو کنم ولی خب نتونستمو خراب شده همه چی زمانو دارم ازدست میدم ولی دست خودم نیس چون نمیتونم تمرکز کنم این مشکل فقط تموم زندگیمو به خودش مشغول کرده بعضی وقتا حالم خوبه ولی خب بیشتر وقتا برمیگردم به حالت سابق درمونده شدم واقعا امسال نمیخوام کنکور بدم دوس دارم از عید برا97شرو کنمو کنکورو واقعا عالی بدم ولی شاید به حرفه شاید به عمل نرسه

----------


## mina_77

> شاید به حرف گفتن خیلی چیزا اسون باشه ولی خب در واقعیت فقط زمان میخواد...حتی تا الان که چند ماه گذشته نتونستم به حالت عادیم برگردم ولی خب گریه هام کمتر شده هزار دفه خواستم شرو کنم ولی خب نتونستمو خراب شده همه چی زمانو دارم ازدست میدم ولی دست خودم نیس چون نمیتونم تمرکز کنم این مشکل فقط تموم زندگیمو به خودش مشغول کرده بعضی وقتا حالم خوبه ولی خب بیشتر وقتا برمیگردم به حالت سابق درمونده شدم واقعا امسال نمیخوام کنکور بدم دوس دارم از عید برا97شرو کنمو کنکورو واقعا عالی بدم ولی شاید به حرفه شاید به عمل نرسه


حق با تو
درست میگی با فکر مشغول کسی رتبه نمیشه

ولی عزیزم
تو همه کس نیستی
تو الان انگیزت برای رسیدن به هدف از خییییلی ها بیشتره

آره عزییییزم تمرکز مهم ترین رکن درس خوندنه

ازت نمیخام الان کتاب زیستو باز کنی 10فصل بخونی

ازت میخام یاعلی بگی بلند شی تاریخ ادبیاتا کتابای دین و زندگی.... هر چیزی که در توانته عزیییزم
هر چیز سبکی که بهت فشار نیاره
تو الان اینا رو بخون
بهت قول میدم یک ماه تا یک ماه و نیم دیگه که حالت رو به راه شد درسای مهم تری رو بخونی
فقط الان هرجور شده با هر درسی بیفت جلو

بازم میگم رتبه شدن تو این تایم مونده کار هر کسی نیست
اما تو هر کس نیستی
تو یه ادم خاصی
با یه شرایط خاص
که انگیزت برای ترکوندن کنکور صدبرابر بقیست

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

سلام آبجی عزیزم من یه دوست داشتم دقیقامثله توپسریه لات دروغگوبودکه خودشو یه آدم درست معرفی کرده بوددرکت میکنم ناراحت نباش میدونی دوستم چه تصمیمی گرفته بود آخرش گف ولش کن اون ارزش ناراحتی منونداره تمام تلاششوکردتا فراموشش کنه وفراموشش کرد خب خیلی کنایه هاشنید ولی امسال بهم قول داد موفق بشه گف جبران میکنم تمام تحقیرای این مدت و گفت گذشته موند پشت سرم آیندموحالا بایدبسازم اگه امسال خودمو به خودم ثابت نکنم هیچوقت موفق نمیشم حالا خیلی عوض شده وتوکلش به خداست توهم موفق میشی فراموش کن همه چی رو وبه حرفای بقیه گوش نکن توتلاشتو بکن مطمئن باش موفق میشی منم برات دعامیکنم عزیزم

----------


## دنیا99

مرسی از دوستای عزیز...حرفاتون خیلی ارامش بخشه منم دلم میخواد حالم خوب شه و مث قبلم شرو به درس خوندن بکنم ولی تا کتابو ورمیدارم همه چی میاد جلو چشام کلا بهم میریزم نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم ولی خب شعی میکنم شرو کنم

----------


## دنیا99

مرسی از دوستای عزیز...حرفاتون خیلی ارامش بخشه منم دلم میخواد حالم خوب شه و مث قبلم شرو به درس خوندن بکنم ولی تا کتابو ورمیدارم همه چی میاد جلو چشام کلا بهم میریزم نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم ولی خب سعی میکنم شرو کنم مرسی از کمکاتون

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

عزیزم توکلت به خدا باشه اولش سخته ولی خب حتما میشه ایندفعه اگه باز یادت افتاد زود به یه چیز دیگه فک کن وذکر لا اله الا الله روبگوحتما فراموش میکنی به این فک کن که 4. 5 ماه دیگه تونستی موفق بشی وبازبشی همون آدم قبلی وارادتو به دست بیاری خدارو هیچوقت فراموش نکن دوستم میگفت تنهامونس ویاورش خدابود بهترین دوستی که داشت وصبرداشته باش نماز توبه هم بخون تا دوباره همون بنده ی پاک خداباشی

----------


## sajad564

> مرسی از دوستای عزیز...حرفاتون خیلی ارامش بخشه منم دلم میخواد حالم خوب شه و مث قبلم شرو به درس خوندن بکنم ولی تا کتابو ورمیدارم همه چی میاد جلو چشام کلا بهم میریزم نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم ولی خب سعی میکنم شرو کنم مرسی از کمکاتون


منم مشکل شما رو داشتم...تا میرفتم درس بخونم همه خاطراتم با اون دوخی( :Yahoo (4): ) میومد جلو چشام...البته خیلی وقته که دیگه خاطراتم با اون دوخی( :Yahoo (4): )نمیاد جلو چشام..راه خلش گذر زمانه...زمان که میگذره به مرور آدم همه چی یادش میره :Yahoo (12):

----------


## SkyWalker313

> منم مشکل شما رو داشتم...تا میرفتم درس بخونم همه خاطراتم با اون دوخی() میومد جلو چشام...البته خیلی وقته که دیگه خاطراتم با اون دوخی()نمیاد جلو چشام..راه خلش گذر زمانه...زمان که میگذره به مرور آدم همه چی یادش میره


داداش 
دخترا احساساتین 
مثل ماها نیستن
خداییش خودتو با این بنده خدا مقایسه نکن 
منو تو پسریم این چیزا زود یادمون میره به ....مونم نیست

----------


## hero93

> مرسی از دوستای عزیز...حرفاتون خیلی ارامش بخشه منم دلم میخواد حالم خوب شه و مث قبلم شرو به درس خوندن بکنم ولی تا کتابو ورمیدارم همه چی میاد جلو چشام کلا بهم میریزم نمیدونم واقعا چیکار کنم ولی خب سعی میکنم شرو کنم مرسی از کمکاتون


خوب شما می تونید 2 تا تصویر از خودتون بسازید یکی تصویر دنیا99 که تلاش میکنه به هدفش میرسه  همه اونو خانوم دکتر صدا می زنن بعد نامزدش پشیمون شده که چرا همچین دختر شایسته و ماه ی رو رها کرده و تو به خود افرین میگی و میگی که همچین فردی اصلا شایستگی این نداشه که با خانوم دکتر دنیا ازدواج کنه و دنیا قبلا خودشو دست کم گرفته بود اما الان نه شایستگی دنیا خانوم خیلی بیشتر از  این هاست و تصویر دوم دنیایی که به هدفش نرسید و بازم تحقیر میشه هر وقت خواستی درس نخونی مرتب این دوتا تصویر تو ذهنت مرور کن و به خودت بگو ارزشو داره الان درس بخونم من فردا می خوام وارد دانشگاه مورد علاقم بشم اصلا کسی که هدف به این بزرگی داره نباید وقت اینو داشته باشه به خاطرات بد گذشته فکر کنه یه برنامه هم براتون ارسال میکنم که کل توجه و تمرکزتون رو هدفتون باشه نه چیز دیگه من شاگردها زیادی داشتم که این طور بودن همین که تونستم اونها رو به مسیری هدایت کنم که به هدفشون فکر کنن بعضی هاشون اصلا یادشون رفت که یه زمانی عاشق بودن و فکر می کردن که افسرده هستند رفتند و تو کنکور درخشیدند :Y (605): و میگن اون اتفاق باعث شد من به ارزش خودم بیشتر پی ببرم چرا تو جز اونها نباشی می خوام از فردا صبح یه جور دیگه به قضیه نگاه کنی و دنیای دنیا99 سرشار از امید به آینده باشه

----------

